# I got it !



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I walked away with the job so pleased Monday to Thursday, so a nice little PT job for me, the interview was 5 minutes along and i was told can you start Monday to which I replied yes, As I gave up work at my old job on the 12th December worked till Tuesday.
Ive to go out and buy an apron tomorrow now hehehe

So chuffed I could stand on my balcony and scream..

Thank you so much for all your support and confidence in me guys


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> So chuffed I could stand on my balcony and scream



Dont hesitate, DO IT!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it............


----------



## alisonz (Jan 13, 2012)

Stand and scream Steff you so deserve this xxxxx I'm absolutely delighted for you Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## macast (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> So chuffed I could stand on my balcony and scream..




do it!!  do it!!  do it!!  

congratulations!!!   sooooooooo pleased for you xXx


.

.


.


.


.

gosh!!!  that was a LOUD scream


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well I walked away with the job so pleased Monday to Thursday, so a nice little PT job for me, the interview was 5 minutes along and i was told can you start Monday to which I replied yes, As I gave up work at my old job on the 12th December worked till Tuesday.
> Ive to go out and buy an apron tomorrow now hehehe
> 
> So chuffed I could stand on my balcony and scream..
> ...



Great news steff, I'm so pleased for you  I hope it is a good job and you enjoy it.  Sheena xxxxx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> Great news steff, I'm so pleased for you  I hope it is a good job and you enjoy it.  Sheena xxxxx



It is hun its my dream job working in a kitchen under a chef, ive always loved that environment

He wanted me to do some work today but i had no scruffy clothes i went in with blouse and smart trousers on, but he said it was ok x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantastic news Steff! Soooooo pleased for you!!!


----------



## Monica (Jan 13, 2012)

Brilliant news, Congratulations


----------



## Copepod (Jan 13, 2012)

Excellent - hadn't realised that you'd given up old job before securing new one, but really glad it's worked out OK for you.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Steff


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Steff. Really pleased for you.

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> So chuffed I could stand on my balcony and scream..
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support and confidence in me guys



Fantastic news Steff well done 
If you do scream could you do it quietly so as not to disturbe the neighbours


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, so you got the job? Not news to me, I knew it already! 

Well done!

Andy


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL @ Andy!

Well done Steff - hope it's all YOU hope for!


----------



## Donald (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice one steff Fantastic news  I.m very happy for you 

Donald xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 13, 2012)

Woohoo - fantastic - seems Friday 13th is your lucky day! X


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 13, 2012)

Hurrah. 

Congrats Steff. Well done.

I can't imagine a better start to the weekend for you.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoop Whoop - massive congratulations Steff !! xxx


----------



## margie (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Steff - and I hope it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2012)

Was I right or was I right ??

Knew in my heart and soul it would be a foregone conclusion.

Delighted for you.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 13, 2012)

Excellent need Steff. A goof start to 2012


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 13, 2012)

Gregs sausage rolls will never be the same without you now 

Well done Steff,hope you enjoy the job, is it preparing or are you going to be a scrubber   Loves you really 

John.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2012)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

Fantastic


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you further to everyone who has commented since

Yes Copepod I took a risk and it paid off thank goodness.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great news Steff.  I am SO pleased for you - not that any of us doubted you'd be absolutely right for the job.  (Now,   it was to replace our present Chancellor of the Exchequer wasn't it ?).


----------



## casey (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Steff, i am soooooooooo pleased for you. x


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff that's fantastic, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2012)

Fab news Steff, I hope you'll be very happy under the chef, lol. 

xx


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantastic news...well done...


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh Helen I knew they would be one pmsl.He is about 4ft9 so I would more then likely muller him. thank you Amanda


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done - hope you enjoy it - chef isn't Anthony Worral wotsit is he?


----------



## FM001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Steff I'm well pleased for you


----------



## suziepoo (Jan 13, 2012)

So glad you got the job!!! Have fun and enjoy it!!


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2012)

that is such fantastic news steffie ...hoping the work/home balance is good ...and the extra dosh takes a bit of the strain off the ole finances x


----------



## RSVP (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Steff


----------



## caroleann (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Steff,am realy pleased for you.


----------



## slipper (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, so pleased for you and that you are soooooo happy. Thats great


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Well done - hope you enjoy it - chef isn't Anthony Worral wotsit is he?



Fraid not Mean 

Thanks all


----------



## KateR (Jan 14, 2012)

Oops sorry late again.I'm made up for you Steff.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations Steff!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations Steff, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations Steff!   Good luck in your new job.

_Gill  _


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks girls,

Really nervous lol.washed and ironed all my work clothes and made up a little bag.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 15, 2012)

Belated congratulations Steff, hope it all goes well for you  xx


----------



## Katieb (Jan 15, 2012)

Made up for you Steff!!  Katiexx


----------

